# Innokin iSub G



## Imthiaz Khan (2/2/16)

Hi All,

I need some assistance please. A friend of mine purchased an iSub G tank and apparently the o-rings and grommets weren't pre-built/pre-installed. Can you please advise where the o-rings and grommets should go and possibly post pics of it? I tried searching on the net for it but couldn't find any decent pictures of how to set it up. 

Thanks!


----------



## WARMACHINE (2/2/16)

Maybe these threads will help:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/isub-tank-from-innokin.t10794/

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/innokin-isub-tank.t10359/

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (2/2/16)

Thank you @WARMACHINE, will check the vids in those posts

Reactions: Like 1


----------

